# [SOLVED] wireless stopped working



## Goh

All,

strangely, after having been out of town for some months my perfectly working wireless connection doesn't work at all. It doesn't even list my wireless access point across the room, but it does list several other ones from my neighbours -- so, I believe, the card is working properly. Conversely, my other very different computers connect well to the same wireless access point -- so, I believe, the access point is working properly, too. For example, a recent Windows 7 connects by setting security type to WAP2-Personal, encryption to AES. The security key is set correctly, fingers crossed, but it doesn't even come to attempting a connection; as said above, the access point is not even listed. Intel's Manual Diagnostics fails at the Association Test, but obviously it fails with no connection anyway.
network adapter Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN is working properly according to device manager
driver 11.5.0.32 is said to be up-to-date, although dated 20.12.2007
OS is Vista fully patched

Any idea,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Any Security or Firewall software installed in your computer like Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm?

Remove all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

Please post an update.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi 2xg,

I have McAfee Security Center 9.15, VirusScan 13.15, Personal Firewall 10.15, but all are up-to-date according to McAfee.

I have removed the profile, re-boot, added the profile, with and without automatic connect, but to no avail. My wireless station simply doesn't show up in the list of "connect to a network" list, and so there is nothing to connect to.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Click on Start, type *msconfig* press enter, locate Services Tab, in here locate all McAfee Services running, uncheck all of them, do the same thing with the Personal Firewall. We'll temporarily disable the Firewalls until we resolved your issue.

Please provide an IPCONFIG ALL of your computer:
Click on Start => in search box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi 2xg,

have done so, but I'm not such a techie to recognize what's wrong with the ipconfig report, as attached.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Does your laptop by any chance has a wireless switch usually on the side or maybe a Fn Key on your keyboard on turn on/off wireless connection?


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


Are you using a 3rd party wireless manager software to connect?

If none of the above works, let's remove your McAfee by using this Removal Tool/ For now, you may install and use MSE, it's an excellent Security software.

You may also use Revo unistaller to uninstall any Security or Firewall Software that you have installed in your computer.

========================
Test your wireless connection after. If you can't still connect, please remove the network enryption from your router.

Please post back your progress.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi 2xg,

indeed, my laptop has a hardware switch, but since I can detect my neighbors' wireless stations (around 10+ of them at times), I assume, the switch is really on.

Also, I use a 3rd party software: Intel PROSet Wireless. However, again, it does detect my neighbors' wireless stations, and it did work out of town. 

Removing McAfee didn't help either.

What is network encryption, and how do I remove it from the router? I'm sorry, no techie here.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Please try connecting to one of your neighbors unsecured network and see if you can connect.

You will need to logon to your router's Control Panel page then locate the Wireless page, do you have the UserName and Password for you router?


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hello,

there is no unsecured network around me, unfortunately. 

I managed to switch router encryption off, but I still cannot connect. I delete the profile, set it up anew without encryption, but the setup continues with the list of available networks. However, I never see my network on the list, although my other computers do see it.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

If you're using a 3rd party software to connect, make sure the WZC (Wireless Zero Configuration) is *disabled* from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services. 

Let's try these commands, then do another ipconfig /all and see if you'll be able to see a working IP.

TCP/IP RESET AND WINSOCK RESET FOR XP
Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Open up a Command prompt, click on Start=> type *cmd *press enter on the run box.
In the command line type: *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* . Press enter.

Type in *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.

Another update please.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hello,

went down to our friendly neighborhood library that runs an unsecured wireless network, and the connection came up flawlessly. Not at home, though.

I figured I'm not using a 3rd party software for the connection. What I mistook as such really is only some diagnosis tool (with that "association test" failing).

Resetting TCP/IP and Winsock don't help, either.

Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Post#6 - one of my recommendations, last one is to remove network security from your router and this will require for you to logon to your routers config page.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi 2xg,

no, neither.

Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Meaning...you've removed the security from your router, correct?

Let's try something else, from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hello,

no luck yet: I have updated the firmware for my router, re-boot soft and hard, then re-set nothing but its password, name and security modes from none to WEP to WPA Personal, but never does my network even show up in the list of available networks. It just doesn't exist for this laptop, but another (new) one can connect in any mode. 

Will try that Xirrus software another day.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## rgsalinger

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Sorry for asking an obvious question but is the access point configured to broadcast its ID? Some people turn this off as a security measure. To check, log onto the router from another PC and see what the configuration is on it.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi rgsalinger,

I think, D-Link calls it Visibility Status, and that is indeed set to visible. In fact, my other (new) laptop does see the correct SSID on the list of available networks all the time whatever test I run.

Thanks,
and good night for now,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

I'd like you to try assigning a Static IP or Manual IP in your wireless connection. You will need to do an ipconfig /all from another working computer so that you'll find out the IP range in your network and Manually assign an IP Address in your computer that's not being used.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hello,

the Xirrus WiFi Inspector can't possibly inspect a network that my network adapter doesn't even detect in the first place. Even failing to get an IP address can happen only after having detected the network. 

I have applied Xirrus WiFi Inspector from my other laptop 1m further away. Please, see the attached file. Anything possibly incompatible with, well, I don't know either?

Getting desparate,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Have you tried running the Xirrus Tool from your own computer? Did it pickup your SSID at least? This is the reason why I need to see it coming from your laptop.

Have you tried assigning Static IP as I have suggested in Post# 18?


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi 2xg,

that's the point: my network -- Baerchen -- isn't even listed. Please, see the attached file.

No, I haven't yet tried static IP yet.

Thanks,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Please try assigning Static or Manual IP, then we're going to try to manually assigning the SSID (your wireless network) to your computer. Here's the full guide for that.
http://www.windowsreference.com/win...ct-to-wireless-network-not-broadcasting-ssid/

Please update us with your progress.


----------



## Goh

*Re: wireless stopped working*

Hi,

it WORKS! I was pondering what 'feature' could possibly make my network adapter detect my neighbors' networks, but not mine. It's the channel! Mine was running on auto 13, which unluckily, so to speak, no one in the neighborhood is using. Now I forced the router on 2, and immediately my adapter became happy again.

Thanks for all your efforts,
Goh


----------



## 2xg

*Re: wireless stopped working*

That's great news. Glad that your issue is finally resolved.

You're Welcome.


----------

